# blown capacitor table saw



## patriot7ga (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a craftsman table saw that blew a capacitor several years ago. I gave it to a friend and he replaced the capacitor. he turned it on and it ran for a couple of minutes and the new capacitor blew. help. thanks.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Is it a TEFC (totally enclosed fan cooled) motor? If so, the motor is probably shot. Take it out and have it bench tested. If it isn't sealed, it's probably full of sawdust and just blowing it out might get it working again.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

Was the capacitor the same size (In Microfarads) is the old one?

If so, I have a feeling that there is a problem with the start circuit, perhaps the centrifugal switch is not removing the cap from the circuit. Centrifugal device could be dirty.


----------

